# Fish ramming into edge of tank..



## LuxC (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi there, My fish sometimes swims to the edges of the tank vigorously. I think it is because of the reflection of himself (looks like his ramming into it and then swimming like his trying to escape out of the tank). But the thing is, he doesn't flare at his own reflection.. he swims pretty fast alongside of the tank going up and down and everywhere.. then sometimes suddenly his still.. is this normal? his got a fanny fin and is very active. I'm not sure if he is stressed or not. He eats normally, greets me whenever i come to the tank to look at him. it's like his chasing his own reflection when he dashes towards the edges of the tank.. any idea of whats going on? he wasn't like this when i bought him 1 week ago

Also i just recently tested something, when i placed a mirror in front of the tank, he flares at his own reflection.. why doesn't he flare at the fish tank reflection or is it only humans that can see the reflection?


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

LuxC said:


> Hi there, My fish sometimes swims to the edges of the tank vigorously. I think it is because of the reflection of himself (looks like his ramming into it and then swimming like his trying to escape out of the tank). But the thing is, he doesn't flare at his own reflection.. he swims pretty fast alongside of the tank going up and down and everywhere.. then sometimes suddenly his still.. is this normal? his got a fanny fin and is very active. I'm not sure if he is stressed or not. He eats normally, greets me whenever i come to the tank to look at him. it's like his chasing his own reflection when he dashes towards the edges of the tank.. any idea of whats going on? he wasn't like this when i bought him 1 week ago
> 
> Also i just recently tested something, when i placed a mirror in front of the tank, he flares at his own reflection.. why doesn't he flare at the fish tank reflection or is it only humans that can see the reflection?



Is he trying to bury himself in the gravel? or rubbing against plants?

If he is it's flashing, which is usualy a sign of ich or velvet (i forget which)


He might just be Chasing his own reflection , if he isnt doing any of the above..

Try put a piece of paper up agains the side hes doing it, This should stop him untill he settles down..

Or if hes doing it down one side, you could plant plants down that side


----------



## LuxC (Oct 3, 2010)

I didn't put gravel for him yet or any plants as i just got him recently in a small tank for a while, then going to transfer him into a 2.5 gallon tank soon.. he hasn't go any signs of rubbing himself on anything, besides like chasing and attacking the sides, he seems to be aggressive towards it but doesn't flare


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

It sounds like he is glass surfing, which is sort of like fishy OCD. Try moving things around his tank, and having things against the glass to try and break his swimming route. If you don't have anything in the tank, you can use ceramic bowls, coffee mugs, short clean segments of hamster tubes, etc.


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

JKfish said:


> It sounds like he is glass surfing, which is sort of like fishy OCD. Try moving things around his tank, and having things against the glass to try and break his swimming route. If you don't have anything in the tank, you can use ceramic bowls, coffee mugs, short clean segments of hamster tubes, etc.




I was thinking that, I planted amazon swords along the side my Betta did it, He dosent anymore, he sleeps in that area instead..

I have tried using coffee mugs, coconut Caves..

At first he used them, Know he wont.. much prefers plant leaves...


LuxC if you have only had him a week, he might still be settling in!


----------



## LuxC (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks guys for the response, I've tried the paper blocking 3 sides of the tank and it works.. his calming down now. Also I have moved him to a different place in the room where he can see the window (distance is about 5-6m away) he stopped ramming into the sides now and continuing to be a happy fish  Also I placed random ornaments in the tank and he seems to be fine now 

Thanks guys !


----------

